# Η προκήρυξη των ΜΑΛΕΔ



## Costas (Nov 17, 2013)

Υψηλού επιπέδου η προκήρυξη των ΜΑΛΕΔ (zougla.gr), καμία σχέση με τα παραληρήματα των προηγουμένων για το "ωραίο θέαμα της τρύπας στο στήθος ενός μπάτσου" κλπ. Συμφωνώ με πολύ μεγάλο μέρος των καταγγελιών τους για τη διαχρονική όσμωση κράτους-ακροδεξιού παρακράτους στην Ελλάδα της νεοδημοκρατικής αλλά και της πασοκικής Μεταπολίτευσης. Και αναδεικνύουν έτσι ότι κύριος υπεύθυνος γι’ αυτή την κατρακύλα την οποία εκφράζουν και οι ίδιοι με την πρακτική τους είναι το ουδέποτε εκδημοκρατισθέν αστικό κράτος, οι δομές του, η αστυνομία του, ο στρατός του. Γιατί τι άλλο από κατρακύλα είναι η κατ' αυτούς ανάγκη να καταφύγει το μαχητικό κομμάτι της αριστεράς στα όπλα, αφού είναι γνωστό πως όποτε η αριστερά κατέφυγε στα όπλα σε χώρα με κοινοβουλευτικό καθεστώς, απλά ηττήθηκε; Πρόκειται λοιπόν για ξαναμμένους που φαντασιώνονται μια επανάσταση μέσα από ένοπλο αγώνα, αλλά πάντως για ξαναμμένους που καταγγέλλουν μιαν αφόρητη πραγματικότητα με πολύ γλαφυρό και έλλογο τρόπο.

Μου έκαναν εντύπωση διάφορα σημεία του κειμένου, αλλά κυρίως ο *αναρχοσταλινισμός* του, με πινελιές μικρομεσαιισμού. Νέο φρούτο αυτό! Το κείμενο ξεκινά με τσιτάτο του Ντουρρούτι, επαινεί τους αναρχικούς και τους αντιεξουσιαστές ως τους μόνους που διαχρονικά πολέμησαν στη Μεταπολίτευση έμπρακτα τους φασιστοναζήδες, περνά στο «έπος του ΔΣΕ», στην εκθείαση της ΟΠΛΑ, που, «ιδιαίτερα στην Αθήνα» (=στα Δεκεμβριανά), εκτελούσε φασίστες, χίτες κλπ. (μόνο αυτούς;), και, προκειμένου για την καταδίκη της ΕΣΣΔ, καταδίκη που αποτελεί όρο εκ των ων ουκ άνευ για έναν αναρχικό που σέβεται την αντικρατική ουσία του αναρχισμού αλλά και την ιστορία του (βλ. Μάχνο, Βαρκελόνη το Μάη του ‘37), κάνει την πάπια με τη χαρακτηριστική φράση «Αυτές οι επιδοτήσεις [της ΕΕ για το πρόγραμμα «Ευρωπαϊκή μνήμη»] δεν κόπτονται για την επιμόρφωση σχετικά με την χιτλερική θηριωδία και σε αναντιστοιχία για την αυταρχικότητα του σταλινικού κράτους, παραχαράσσουν τις ιστορικές συνθήκες», όπου αναγνωρίζουμε τη γνωστή τροτσκιστική άποψη περί υπεράσπισης της ΕΣΣΔ ως εκφυλισμένου μεν, αλλά πάντως εργατικού κράτους. Η ΕΣΣΔ δεν ήταν ένα καθεστώς ταξικής εκμετάλλευσης, και μάλιστα αγριότατης, αλλά απλώς είχε προβλήματα αυταρχισμού (ήταν λίγο αυταρχικός ο μπαμπάς...ε, τι να κάνουμε...). Επίσης, χρησιμοποιούνται όροι του κομουνιστικού λεξιλογίου όπως «οπορτουνιστική αριστερά», «το παρά πόδας [sic]», λαοκρατία, και όροι εαμίτικοι όπως λαός (εκ παραλλήλου με τον όρο προλεταριάτο· βλ. και την ίδια την ονομασία τους), ενώ γίνεται υπεράσπιση της (μικρομεσαίας) ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας. Ένα κράμα λοιπόν αναρχισμού, τροτσκισμού και σταλινισμού (ΟΠΛΑ), με ολίγη από μικρομεσαιισμό (στη δική τους επανάσταση δεν θα την απαλλοτριώσουν άραγε την ατομική ιδιοκτησία;), κράμα που το χαρακτηρίζει η...πολυσυλλεκτικότητα και που υπόσχεται ευρεία αποδοχή του κειμένου.

Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι το κείμενο αυτό στο καταγγελτικό και θεωρητικό του κομμάτι εκφράζει πάρα πολύν κόσμο στα «αριστερά της αριστεράς» αλλά και στο χώρο των αγανακτισμένων (πλην φασιστών), ανεξάρτητα από το δια ταύτα των δολοφονιών, στο οποίο για να προσχωρήσει κανείς χρειάζεται ένα άλμα, άλμα όχι μόνο λογικό (οι δολοφονημένοι ήταν έως και «φυσικοί αυτουργοί»;;) αλλά και βιωματικό, αφού συνεπάγεται κόστος, «τη ζωή και την ελευθερία», όπως λένε στο καταληκτικό τους κάλεσμα οι ίδιοι.

Επισημαίνω παρακάτω κάποια σημεία που μου έκαναν εντύπωση για διάφορους λόγους, και τα συγκράτησα:

_Μαρινάκης_ (ο εφοπλιστής του Ολυμπιακού) _χρηματοδότης της ΧΑ

Τ. Μιχαλόλιας_ (Μιχαλολιάκος), _δικηγόρος και αδερφός του αρχηγού της ΧΑ, συνήγορος του Τσοχατζόπουλου

Εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου του ‘95

Παναγιώταρος συνέταιρος του Α. Βαβύλη

Κάμερες της Ολυμπιάδας που δεν λειτούργησαν στην Ομόνοια, στο πογκρόμ του 2004 μετά τον αγώνα Ελλάδας-Αλβανίας

Οίκοι ανοχής με ιδιοκτήτρια τη Ζαρούλια

Οι φασίστες της Χρυσής Αυγής δεν είναι προϊόν της κρίσης. Υπήρχαν ανέκαθεν και έχαιραν ασυλίας από το κράτος

Η σκευωρία της Marfin_ (έχει πλάκα ότι οι ίδιοι, που καταγγέλλουν την αριστερά για τη μόνιμη προσφυγή της στη θεωρία των προβοκατόρων όταν κάτι γίνεται στ’ αριστερά τους που δεν το εγκρίνουν, εδώ κάνουν κι αυτοί το ίδιο!)

_Υφαρπαγή δημόσιας και ιδιωτικής περιουσίας_ (δηλ., για τη δεύτερη, οι φόροι ακινήτων)

[Ο Σαμαράς] _πατώντας το κεφάλι του φιδιού αποσκοπεί η ασπόνδυλη ουρά να κουλουριαστεί στο πόδι του_ (πολύ ωραίο σχήμα!)

_Η οπορτουνιστική κοινοβουλευτική αριστερά…μπέρδεψε το παρά πόδας_ [sic] _και το έκανε πατερίτσα για το ειρηνικό πέρασμα στον σοσιαλισμό_ (κι αυτό ωραίο σχήμα! Γενικά, η μόνη κριτική που ασκούν στο ΚΚΕ είναι ότι είναι «ψευτο-ΚΚΕ», για να το πω με τον όρο της σταλινικής πιάτσας)

_Να τους ανοίγει τα κεφάλια με σφυρί, να τους κόβει προς παραδειγματισμό το χέρι με δρεπάνι_ (πρωτότυπη χρήση του σφυροδρέπανου!)

_Από την θεαματική πτώση του τοίχους_ [sic] _το ’89_ (δεν ήταν του γούστου τους το «σόου»…)

_Σχετικά με τη θηριωδία του Χίτλερ και σε αναντιστοιχία για την αυταρχικότητα του σταλινικού κράτους, παραχαράσσουν τις ιστορικές συνθήκες

ΕΛΑΣ, ΟΠΛΑ, Μελιγαλάς_ (το γνωστό σύνθημα, μέσες-άκρες)

_Κριτική στον Λεβιάθαν του Χομπς

Για να τελειώνουμε λοιπόν με τη θεωρία των «δύο άκρων», το μόνο «άκρο» που υπάρχει είναι το ίδιο το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα, είναι η βία του καθεστώτος, η βία του κεφαλαίου, του κράτους και του παρακράτους._ (άλλη επιβεβαίωση του σταλινισμού τους: υπάρχει άλλο άκρο, και είναι η κομουνιστική διχτατορία, όπως πραγματώθηκε στα 2/5 της οικουμένης)

_Μόνη δικαιοσύνη η λαοκρατία_

Τέλος, μια και εμείς εδώ κυρίως λεξιλογούμε, νά και κάποιες επισημάνσεις "του επιμελητή", για το ενδεχόμενο μιας δεύτερης έκδοσης στο μέλλον, κατά τα πρότυπα των Απάντων της 17Ν...:

Μπουαναβεντούρα Ντουρρούτι -> Μπουεναβεντούρα Ντουρρούτι
διλλήματα (2 φορές)· 
ενώπιων· 
η ιστορική διδαχή επισημαίνει -> η ιστορία διδάσκει· 
στην προσπάθεια υφαρπαγής κατ’ ιδίων όφελος της λαϊκής στήριξης -> υφαρπαγής της λαϊκής στήριξης προς/για ίδιον όφελος· 
βάλει -> βάλλει· 
αντί μεταναστευτικού ζητήματος -> αντιμεταναστευτικού· 
ασέλγεια του πεσόντα Παύλου Φύσσα -> σε βάρος του πεσόντα· 
αντιστάριλικι -> αντισταριλίκι· 
εξ’ αρχής (2 φορές)· 
της τρόικας (με ς, εύγε!)· 
εκδούλευση -> υποδούλωση (4 φορές)· 
τη μεταβίβαση του τρόπου παραγωγής στη βάση της οικονομικής ζώνης -> τη μετατροπή του τρόπου παραγωγής με βάση το μοντέλο της οικονομικής ζώνης· 
με ξαναμμένη τη φασιστική δάδα -> ξαναναμμένη· 
η λαϊκή θυμοσοφία -> η λαϊκή σοφία· 
παρά πόδας -> παρά πόδα· 
ο λαϊκός τύπος «άνηκε» (σωστός!)· 
η παγίδα όπου χρησιμοποιείτο πάντα -> που· 
όπου στρατιωτικοποιεί -> που· 
προνειακές· 
κάποιες από τις βασικές συνισταμένες που συνέτειναν -> συνιστώσες· 
του τοίχους (2 φορές)· 
πληθώρας -> πληθώρα· 
χιλιετηρίδας -> χιλιετίας· 
τα βέλη τους αποσκοπούν μόνο εναντίον του κόσμου της αντίστασης -> στοχεύουν-σημαδεύουν-προορίζονται· 
αναθέτουν την επέλαση του κεφαλαίου στην εγγενή εθελοδουλία της κοινωνίας -> εξηγούν την επέλαση του κεφαλαίου με την εγγενή εθελοδουλία της κοινωνίας· 
ρηξικέλευθη φρασεολογία -> πρέπει να εννοεί «ανασχετική φρασεολογία»· 
συνεχόμενης κοινωνικής λεηλασίας -> συνεχούς· 
γεννόσημα -> γενόσημα· 
υπαγόμενοι προς την επαναστατική κατεύθυνση -> εντασσόμενοι στην - προσανατολιζόμενοι προς την _ή_ στην


----------



## Resident (Nov 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Μου έκαναν εντύπωση διάφορα σημεία του κειμένου, αλλά κυρίως ο *αναρχοσταλινισμός* του, με πινελιές μικρομεσαιισμού. Νέο φρούτο αυτό!



Απομονώνω αυτή την πρόταση γιατί τα περιέχει όλα. Ευχαριστώ Κώστα .


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Μπουαναβεντούρα Ντουρρούτι -> Μπουεναβεντούρα Ντουρρούτι



Γιατί όχι _Ντουρούτι_;


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί όχι _Ντουρούτι_;



Επειδή:



Costas said:


> Το νήμα αυτό είναι για όσους και όσες δεν πιστεύουν ότι οι ξένες λέξεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να απλογραφούνται, ακόμα και οι ομόηχες, και αυτό παρά την αλματώδη αύξηση του αριθμού τους.
> ...



Αυτό όμως είναι προτίμηση και για το θέμα ανθυπολεπτομέρεια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

Τελικά ήμουν στον κόσμο μου σήμερα: τώρα είδα το κείμενό σου, Κώστα. Τέλειο! Με το διάβασμα που έκανα είχα χάσει αρκετά από τα ωραία.
Η αντιτρομοκρατική λέει ότι είναι πρώτη φορά που ο συντάκτης γράφει προκήρυξη, οπότε θα πρέπει να αποδώσουμε τις αβλεψίες στην απειρία του.


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2013)

Έχει κι άλλα λάθη ή περίεργα γλωσσικά, που μερικά τα επισημαίνουν διάφορα άρθρα (διάβασα κάνα-δυο στο tvxs).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τελικά ήμουν στον κόσμο μου σήμερα: τώρα είδα το κείμενό σου, Κώστα. Τέλειο! Με το διάβασμα που έκανα είχα χάσει αρκετά από τα ωραία.
> Η αντιτρομοκρατική λέει ότι είναι πρώτη φορά που ο συντάκτης γράφει προκήρυξη, οπότε θα πρέπει να αποδώσουμε τις αβλεψίες στην απειρία του.



Έτσι, από περιέργεια, θα ήθελα να ήξερα πού βασίζονται τα πορίσματα της αντιτρομοκρατικής. Πώς αντιλαμβάνονται την γνησιότητα, το αν έχει ξαναγράψει τέτοιο κείμενο ο συντάκτης, κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

Υποθέτω στο ότι η προκήρυξη αυτή δεν μοιάζει με προηγούμενες. Βεβαίως, θα μπορούσε να γράφει δοκιμαστικές προκηρύξεις και να τις μοιράζει στους συντρόφους του για να τις συζητάνε και να τις διορθώνουν, αλλά...

Μα τι συζητάμε; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το αστυνομικό μέρος της υπόθεσης. Θα με ενδιαφέρει μόνο όταν θα τους πιάσουν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες παρατηρήσεις έχει ο Μπουκάλας στο χτεσινό του άρθρο _Παραδοξότητες μιας προκήρυξης_, π.χ. «επιχειρούν τον αναθεωρητισμό της ιστορίας».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_19/11/2013_528429


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 22, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα τοποθέτηση της κ. Αναστασίας Τσουκαλά, καθηγήτριας εγκληματολογίας στο Παρίσι, η οποία μιλά σχετικά στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό "Στο κόκκινο". Εδώ


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2013)

Ανασκευή των επιχειρημάτων Τσουκαλά από τον Στρ. Μπουρνάζο, που με καλύπτει: http://enthemata.wordpress.com/2013/11/24/bournazos-54/


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ανασκευή των επιχειρημάτων Τσουκαλά από τον Στρ. Μπουρνάζο, που με καλύπτει: http://enthemata.wordpress.com/2013/11/24/bournazos-54/


Καλή ανάλυση. Συμφωνώ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2013)

Κι επειδή πάλι μ' έπιασε το δασκαλίστικο: *Cui bono*, δοτική, όχι Qui. 

Άτιμα λατινικά... :inno:


----------

